# Running two fluval 304's



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

My 65 gallon brackish tank i decided to run two 304's I purchased from the classifieds on this site and hooked up one on the weekend and was surprised how quiet these are. Then lastnight I hooked up the second one and wowzers this one raddles and hums. Check the propeler and seems fine in my eyes cleaned it and hooked it back up and still noisy. Any suggestions before I start buying parts that I may not need? 

thanks in advance


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

check the little rubber retainer cups on the impeller shaft, they can wear to the point where it can cause a rattling sound when it runs, they should be snug fitting to the shaft and in the holes they fit into. cheers laurie


----------



## Aaron (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a 404 that did that. 

All I wound up replacing was the impeller shaft, & mine went quiet again.


----------



## Build magazine (Apr 3, 2011)

Aaron said:


> I had a 404 that did that.
> 
> All I wound up replacing was the impeller shaft, & mine went quiet again.


Thank you, I changed the shaft and it did the trick... Cheap fix :bigsmile:


----------

